# WINNERvps | Windows VPS $6.99 | USA: NYC - Phoenix | Other:North France - Canada



## winnervps (Apr 25, 2015)

XEN VPS Forex for Forex / MetaTrader (MT4) from WINNERvps, is trusted and stable, at the best price ever! A Virtual Private Server from WINNERvps is housed in a high specification data center, and it is built to never fail. This allows automated Forex Traders the peace of mind knowing their MT4 platform will always be on, taking and closing trades, as it should. We provide a High Quality VPS, with Maximum Level Security and Extra Protection (Anti DDoS) and We are Experts when it comes to Forex VPS Hosting.
*As we are expert in delivering 100% powerful and high-tech VPS to Forex Customers, we believe that we can do the same with Non-Forex Clients*
Remember XEN VPS can not be oversold and is as close as it gets to having a dedicated server!

===========================================================
*NYC Metro Data Centre (Available Now!)*
===========================================================
*Location:*
Piscataway DC (visit google maps)
101 Possumtown Rd
Piscataway, NJ 08854

*IPv4 Peering:* (No Cogent, No He, -only Premium Transit/Carrier)


Level 3
nLayer
Global Crossing
NTT
Equinix
*Benefits:*


Tier-4 ([the Highest Data Centre qualification](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_center))
SSAE 16 Type II Audited
State with the most expensive electricity price in USA ([besides Hawaii](http://www.utilitydive.com/news/the-10-states-with-the-highest-electricity-prices/298112/)).
The best connectivity from USA to around the world (vice versa)
The centre of Financial Industries (safest place): NYSE, WallStreet, etc.
100% Network Uptime
*Test IP & Looking Glass:*
https://winnervps.com/lgeusa.php 

*Only Available for Windows VPS*, at Limited Stock
===========================================================
*WINDOWS VPS*
===========================================================
MICRO
512 MB ECC DDR3 RAM Dedicated Xen
1 vCPU Intel Xeon
10 GB SSD
1 Dedicated IP
1 TB BW on 1 GBps Network
Windows 2003 R2 32-bit/64-bit
From $6.99 / mo - *ORDER NOW*
Other Packages

===========================================================
*PREMIUM KEY FEATURES*
===========================================================


Bravo (Artificial Intelligent Server Management) – © by WINNERvps
100% Pure XEN VPS Technology: Cannot be Oversold nor Overcomitted - Dedicated Resources
100% Automatic using High Technology System (AutoBoot, AutoReboot, AutoNotification, AutoSMS, AutoLimit, etc.)
Dedicated IP (with Registered Exclusive IP)
Automatic Email & SMS Notification on Every Reboot (100% VPS Uptime Management)
Automatic Email & SMS Notification on Every High Usage Attempt (100% Load and Network Management)
1 GBps Network and Port Speed (Unmetered)
Bandwidth & Disk I/O VPS Monitoring Graphs
Unlimited Reboot (Start / Shutdown) through 1-click WHMCS
Unlimited Rebuild (Reformat / Change OS) through 1-click SolusVM
===========================================================
*PREMIUM TRADERS FRIENDLY FEATURES*
===========================================================


Multisession Protection
DDoS Protection
Bruteforce & Hammering Protection
Multi CPU Core VPS
High Speed SSD
Windows RDP Ready: Optimization and Tweaks
Maintaining and Monitoring Uptime (both Server and VPS)
Maintaining and Monitoring Load and Network per Server
Customer Oriented through Forex Expertise and Experienced Staff
100% Speed and Trading Satisfaction Performed
===========================================================
*Other Inquiries*
===========================================================
Brokers Latency: http://winnervps.com/latency.php
Test IP & Looking Glass: http://winnervps.com/lg.php
Terms of Service: http://winnervps.com/termsofservice.php
FAQ: http://winnervps.com/faq.php
Forex VPS Tutorial: http://winnervps.com/tutorialvps
Email us: sales [at] winnervps.com
Phone / WhatsApp: +62-8577-1155-011
Skype: winnervps


----------



## MannDude (Apr 26, 2015)

Please include the datacenter in your next offer posting.

For those wondering: Choopa.


----------



## William (Apr 26, 2015)

How can you not have HE when HE is in Choopas default blend?


----------



## winnervps (Apr 27, 2015)

William said:


> How can you not have HE when HE is in Choopas default blend?


IPv6 yes, not IPv4

http://bgp.he.net/AS20473

 




MannDude said:


> Please include the datacenter in your next offer posting.
> 
> For those wondering: Choopa.



Thanks @MannDude,

We are in Choopa, and will be expanding to Telehouse soon. (google maps link)


----------

